# Intel 5700MHD graphics support



## sapillai (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello, 

 Is the Intel 5700MHD graphics chipset supported? I have a Thinkpad x201 with this integrated graphics card.

-srp


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if this particular model is supported but a lot of the integrated Intel graphics should work these days. I think the only notable exceptions are the Core i[357] chips based on Haswell. 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------

